# kernel panic not syncing

## bananaoomarang

Every time I stop the xserver evan if I am shuting down I get this message

kernel panic not syncing

swapper tainted

please help me trouble shoot because this means I can't shutdown without holding down the power button

I have a toshiba satelite A120 ati radeon XPRESS 200M (which I can't get above 390 FPS with)

please be noob freindly and help

----------

## bananaoomarang

c'mon anybody I think it culd be because of some kernel modules I changet to get my ati radeon 200M working properly and it hasn't helped anyway so I think I will try changing them again

----------

## claudintudor

 *bananaoomarang wrote:*   

> Every time I stop the xserver evan if I am shuting down I get this message
> 
> kernel panic not syncing
> 
> swapper tainted
> ...

 

The video card is definitely the issue. I suppose you are using fglrx as the driver. I used to get those on a regular basis back in the day (I have a Radeon HD3200), but since ati-drivers-9.6 came out, it has been rare, although still happening.

The one way to fix this is to use the open-source radeon drivers, but you'll lose the 3D capability.

----------

## bananaoomarang

errm I am using the open source drivers but another update is that it says radeon_get_vblank_counter aswell and before you say try switching to fglrx they no longer support my card and the last version that does doesn't support the newest version of x.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post your kernel .config, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll set you up with a kernel that will work for you.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## krinn

 *bananaoomarang wrote:*   

> before you say try switching to fglrx

 

try switch to nvidia card  :Very Happy: 

(i'm not a fanboy, i just work for them)

(no i don't work for them)

(but they do pay me to say that!)

----------

## bananaoomarang

I would love to have an nvidia card but when I bought a laptop I didn't know anything about linux and how much ati sucked but now I do my next laptop WILL defininatly have an nvidia card  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bananaoomarang

here is the output of lspci -n

```
00:00.0 0600: 1002:5a31 (rev 01)                                                     

00:01.0 0604: 1002:5a3f                                                              

00:06.0 0604: 1002:5a38                                                              

00:12.0 0101: 1002:4379 (rev 80)                                                     

00:13.0 0c03: 1002:4374 (rev 80)                                                     

00:13.1 0c03: 1002:4375 (rev 80)                                                     

00:13.2 0c03: 1002:4373 (rev 80)                                                     

00:14.0 0c05: 1002:4372 (rev 82)                                                     

00:14.1 0101: 1002:4376 (rev 80)                                                     

00:14.2 0403: 1002:437b (rev 01)                                                     

00:14.3 0601: 1002:4377 (rev 80)                                                     

00:14.4 0604: 1002:4371 (rev 80)                                                     

01:05.0 0300: 1002:5a62                                                              

02:00.0 0200: 168c:001c (rev 01)

03:06.0 0607: 104c:8039

03:06.3 0805: 104c:803c

03:07.0 0200: 10ec:8139 (rev 10)

```

and here is the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo

```
processor       : 0                                                                  

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel                                                       

cpu family      : 6                                                                  

model           : 14                                                                 

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        430  @ 1.73GHz                    

stepping        : 8                                                                  

cpu MHz         : 1729.094                                                           

cache size      : 1024 KB                                                            

fdiv_bug        : no                                                                 

hlt_bug         : no                                                                 

f00f_bug        : no                                                                 

coma_bug        : no                                                                 

fpu             : yes                                                                

fpu_exception   : yes                                                                

cpuid level     : 10                                                                 

wp              : yes                                                                

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov cl   flush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe constant_tsc arch_perfmon bts pni monit   or tm2 xtpr pdcm                                                                     

bogomips        : 3458.18                                                            

clflush size    : 64                                                                 

power management:                                                             

```

and here is my fstab

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda2      /boot      ext2      noatime      1 2

/dev/sda4      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda3      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

#/dev/sda2   /boot   ext2   defults,noatime      1 2

#/dev/sda3   none   swap   sw         0 0

#/dev/sda4   /   ext3   noatime         0 1

/dev/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom   auto   noauto,user   0 0

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I also need your kernel .config. To get it, cat /usr/src/linux/.config. Please send with pastebin. See my sig for link.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## bananaoomarang

It's on pastebin

----------

## cach0rr0

 *bananaoomarang wrote:*   

> It's on pastebin

 

cool, what's the link?  :Smile: 

----------

## bananaoomarang

I pasted it under the name of bananaoomarang but I have never used pastebin before

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Repost the .config, and this time, post the url where the file exists.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## bananaoomarang

here it is 

http://pastebin.com/m567488cc

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Your kernel was really messed up. I started with a fresh seed, and set you up with the basics. You may have issues afterward. We'll deal with them as they arise.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-  ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

I have set the framebuffer as VESA VGA. It should work without an issue. As for your X drivers, let's see what happens once this is configured and installed.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## bananaoomarang

installing using genkernel all now but I had a warning at the end of make && make modules_install

```
WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/x11-drm/radeon.ko needs unknown symbol malloc_sizes

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/x11-drm/drm.ko needs unknown symbol malloc_sizes

```

that could be the problem installing with genkernel anyway though.

----------

## bananaoomarang

actualy I think genkernel all replaced your config how should I install my kernel

EDIT after running genkernel --help I ran genkernel all --oldconfig with your confug in /usr/src/linux

----------

## bananaoomarang

Right tried to boot with your config here is what I am getting

Root nfs no nfs server available giving up

VFS unable to mount trying floppy

kernel panic not syncing unable to mount root fs on unknown block

This is the outline of what it says if you need more detail just ask but it is important because I now cannot boot

EDIT if in the kernel line I put root=dev/sda2 it complains about the init option which is now set to linuxrc

----------

## krinn

in case it's just that...

 *bananaoomarang wrote:*   

> if in the kernel line I put root=dev/sda2 it complains...

 

=/dev/sda2 not =dev/sda2, typo here or in grub ?

----------

## bananaoomarang

err yeah sorry I have now put dev/sda4 which boots but complains that it can't use initrc reverting to defaults or somthing

EDIT: shutdown was successful but I am not sure what initrc is could someone enlighten me so I can fix the problem

EDIT:the message is failed to execute /linuxrc attempting defaults should I be worried

EDIT: my fan doesn't seem to be working my laptop is getting hot quickly and there isn't any air coming from the vent

EDIT:running startx from terminal not using any xorg.conf following the instructionshttps://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5933509.html#5933509 cannot run in framebuffer mode  please specify busID

----------

## cach0rr0

I've gotten that framebuffer thing with startx as well

I abandoned use of FB (and the usual pretty "splash") because of it. My X works fine without being in framebuffer mode, the only reason I included it in the first place was so I could have the nifty penguins and a splash upon bootup. 

Frankly I wish I could start up X without any framebuffer nonsense; and though you can disable it in xorg.conf, I don't have an xorg.conf (I don't need one), so if I create one and add just those settings, it obviously croaks.

Anyway, I think you can just edit grub.conf and put "nofb" without quotes on the end of your kernel line.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *bananaoomarang wrote:*   

> err yeah sorry I have now put dev/sda4 which boots but complains that it can't use initrc reverting to defaults or somthing

 

Unless you're using the splashscreen, initramfs/initrd is unneeded. My seeds aren't set up for initrd. Since you can boot, then you don't need initramfs.

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: shutdown was successful but I am not sure what initrc is could someone enlighten me so I can fix the problem

 

As long as you're booting, don't worry about it. You can eliminate the invocation of initrd, and you'll be as right as rain.

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT:the message is failed to execute /linuxrc attempting defaults should I be worried

 

If you system booted, no.

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: my fan doesn't seem to be working my laptop is getting hot quickly and there isn't any air coming from the vent

 

Blow out the fan with canned "air". It's probably clogged with dust. 

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT:running startx from terminal not using any xorg.conf following the instructionshttps://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5933509.html#5933509 cannot run in framebuffer mode please specify busID

 

You need to load the specific drivers for your video card. You then need to install them (emerge -av xf86-video-radeon), or whatever your ATI driver is. Make sure you have the line VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" to your /etc/make.conf. Then enter this command: emerge libdrm && emerge mesa && emerge xorg-server && emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers). Then retry.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## bananaoomarang

ok trying what you said now although I am confused about my problems and how I got it to boot here is my fstab is it ok

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda2      /boot      ext2      noatime      1 2

/dev/sda4      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda3      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

#/dev/sda2   /boot   ext2   defults,noatime      1 2

#/dev/sda3   none   swap   sw         0 0

#/dev/sda4   /   ext3   noatime         0 1

/dev/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom   auto   noauto,user   0 0

```

and here is my grub.conf is this ok

```
# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.30-r4

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda4 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda4 vga=792

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

# vim:ft=conf:

```

oh and by splash screen do you mean while it is booting because I do have a penguin in the corner but I would like to have something nicer is this possible or would it be complicated in ubuntu and fedora and things I had a nice screen of lovly eyecandy how hard is it to get this configured if it is hard I don't care but if it is simple it would be nice

----------

## cach0rr0

For the eye candy you want to look at "fbsplash" and possibly "fbcondecor" - I wanna say there's a gentoo wiki entry for it.

I got that part working, but then X croaked with the error you mention

I take the VGA/VIDEO stuff out of my kernel command line, and X works, but the fb doesn't (obviously!)

----------

## bananaoomarang

ok when I have no xorg.conf the xserver does not start and starts complaining about framebuffers but when I do have an xorg.conf egrep '^\(EE|WW\)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log

returns 

```
  (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "Compositing"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

(WW) RADEON(0): LCD DDC Info Table found!

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0x3fff3800 is: 0x3fff3800

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0x41ff4000

```

when I do not have an xorg.conf and run that command there are no radeon lines or compositing but the one to do with ACPI is still there and so are all the missing directorys

linuxrc still can't be executed but if I shouldn't worry about that could you just give me a clear explanation of what it does and why it is trying to load that in the first place I have done what pappy said to do but I do still get framebuffer complaints with no xorg.conf

----------

## cach0rr0

I get complaints without an xorg.conf as well

Motivated by this thread, I took another crack at this, and it seems to work (though boot is obviously notably slower using FB and a splash)

I had to build the i915 DRM module into my kernel You will likely need something different - I noticed it griping about the i915 module before; I use an:

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Int

egrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0260

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 30

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at 60f0 [size=8]

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 

Enable+

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

```

So I rebooted with the new kernel (though really, since it's a module, it shouldnt have been necessary), then I did

```

X --configure

```

which generated an xorg.conf

I tested this to make sure X would load via X --config

It worked, so I moved xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Tried a 'startx', which took me into Gnome as per /etc/rc.conf

I use Enlightenment, so I exited, logged on as my normal user, and again did a 'startx' 

It worked, took me into Enlightenment

I rebooted, and though slower to boot, all worked without issue. 

NOW, regarding the 'linuxrc', I thought that was something associated with an initramfs? 

Maybe it's referring to an .xinitrc file in your user's home directory? 

I don't get that complaint from mine, because as part of getting Enlightenment to work, I created /home/meat/.xinitrc (my username being 'meat')

If that's what it's complaining about, I wouldn't worry about it - if you don't have an .xinitrc, the X session it uses will be derived from /etc/rc.conf

----------

## pappy_mcfae

OK...emerge -av xorg-x11 acpi acpid xf86-video-radeonhd && rc-update add acpid default. After that, retry.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## bananaoomarang

I haven't got a radeon hd card I have a radeon xpress 200M so I need to use the xf86-video-ati driver I think but It can't hurt to have the radeonhd driver on my computer

----------

## bananaoomarang

I didn't emerge the radeonhd drivers but I emerged acpi and acpid and without an xorg.conf the egrep command still returns all the font errors and and falling back to old probe method errors and start x still complains about framebuffers.

----------

## bananaoomarang

When I add the quiet option to the kernel I get micocode no support for this CPU vendor and It still boots but what is microcode. 

Without the quiet option it prints LOADS of random gunk to fast for me to read then boots. but I am still concerned with the performence of my graphics card and am unable to use propriitory drivers so I am stuck there to

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I am no ATI expert. I have one machine with an ATI, and it sits headless practicing to be a web server. So yes, on this part, you will need other assistance. I'm sure someone will happen along with the rest of the puzzle pieces.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## bananaoomarang

Thankyou pappy for helping me sort out the majority of my kernel problems

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You are most welcome.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

